# Turned away at dkv station in italy for gas



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

guy at petrol in Italy just north of Venice refused fill up of gaslow system with external filling point. Said that unless it was for an engine, ie not cooking, it was against his license.

Ian


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I was in Curioz Loisirs (big moho and caravan shop/sales/workshop - part of the 'Master' group) near Annecy and I saw they were selling Gaslow installations. I asked the bloke if there were problems getting refills in France and he didnt know anything about that nonsense. Never seen them in France before.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Very common to be refused on Italian motorway services, in fact it is the norm. Much less likely to be refused at a local station.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now quite common to find Gaslow in France, generally accepted, Total staions usually have GPL, Spain OK, but Itlay has often had problems, not worth asking, we simply move on as one cylinder will last at least a week in summer as not using it much except for fridge. I believe that the sale of it is meant for automotive use ONLY.......


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

WildThingsKev said:


> Very common to be refused on Italian motorway services, in fact it is the norm. Much less likely to be refused at a local station.


thanks for that Kev as we are about to depart on Friday for Sardinia and Northern Italy!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As said refusal is common in Italy and virtually no chance on the autostrada. Got refused on the way down to Ancona recently but no problems at the next one along. Try to use the smaller outlets instead of the big nationals, they seem to be ok in the main.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stick an Autogas sticker above the filler and tell them it's an LPG conversion. 

Actually joking apart I did have one woman in France refuse us LPG until I convinced her it was for the engine


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Never been refused before ever, this was not on motorway just ordinary sp road.
Not too bothered as we have a full 11kg bottle left, but was just wondering whether something was going on in Italy and others had issues recently


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never had a problem with the external fitting on the skirt 

Refused once because we had to open the door to the gas door because the fittings were inside

Now they are in the door of theMH

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Italy is very hot on this and we have been refused a few times even though we also have an external filler..............luckily there is always somewhere down the road with a different view.

Apparently they had an horrific explosion/fire some years back when a motorhomer/idiot was filling a homemade conversion gas filling system.

So the bigger companies have decided they can do without the bother.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I picked up gas today at a Simply station (attached to a supermarket). 

It was 24/7 and I'd used my card to authorise payment but didn't realise I'd to press a button to say which set of pumps I was on. The chap came over n helped me out. 

But then he started getting quite antsy n saying No cooking. He indicated it was illegal, saying 'Police say No'. 

Of course by that time I already had my gas so I'm OK for a while. But the from what I'm making of this thread it's not illegal, it's just that certain providers have decided they're not going to any more. 

Is there a particular provider that *is* still allowing it? 

My filler is in the skirt.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it a matter of some stations refused, we've been refused once

Like you our filler is in the skirt, but we at the time kept the adaptors in the locker and had opened it to get one out

I think it's because there was a fire once, but not on a reputable gaslow system, some sort of adaption to fill direct into the bottle, dodgy at best

I don't think you'll have much trouble

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have never had any problem with Total staions in France - may be worth looking for sch places when you need to fill up.....


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Have left Italy now and filled bottle in Austria.
Tried a few garages and in one,an english speaking gent told us that AGIP have told their stations to refuse non engine gas refils accross Italy.
Bit of a bugger really, have always had a separate German 11kg bottle and would have got the 2nd Gaslow bottle before we left this time, but never got round to it. Is Italy now no go for refills? We also have a skirt refill.
Never had this problem before anywhere, thankfully weather was clement but if not we could have ripped through the bottle and then what? We were going to to further south in Italy but changed our plans.
We need to hear from those who have managed to fill up,in Italy recently. What do gaslow say.
Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't worry too much, as mentioned before try and stick to the smaller outlets off the autostrada and you should be ok.

I filled at a little ELP garage 1 SEP between Parma and St Illario d,enza on way down to Ancona no problems. N44.77418 E10.41111 there's another one just outside the village of Cade on same road which I,ve used before but haven,t got the coords to hand.

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Never had a problem as we have an underslung tank that takes about 50 ltrs, so they assume we are using it for the engine..

ray.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Ray

I think this is quite recent. they obviously cannot tell what your use is if you have external filler. but apart from the rv conversion to gas how many motorhomes run on gpl.

Pete
I think this has to be a more recent issue. when we tried to fill we were not on an autostrada and second station confirmed that they would not fill a vehicle that used it for cooking purposes. lines have been drawn in the sands me thinks.

Ian


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I thought in Italy it was due to varying tax rates on LPG, and Italy has the weird (to me) system where tax on LPG for road use is less than the tax rate for LPG used for heating etc. Therefore it is illegal for garages to supply LPG for anything other than road fuel. I must emphasize this is only a vague recollection 


Malcolm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Never had a problem as we have an underslung tank that takes about 50 ltrs, so they assume we are using it for the engine..
> 
> ray.


How can they know when you start filling how much you will fill? And when pump stops at 12lt the Gaslow is full and it is too late to stop you.

I should like to hear from those who have been refused how long it took from parking brake on to somebody stopping the pump.

Or is the system suchthat you have to request them to start the pump?

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven´t read all of the thread and sorry if I am getting my knickers in a twist, but we have 2 types of gas in Germany *LPG* and *Erdgas.* I believe Erdgas is not for cooking .


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> I should like to hear from those who have been refused how long it took from parking brake on to somebody stopping the pump.
> 
> Or is the system suchthat you have to request them to start the pump?
> 
> Geoff


Don't know about Italy Geoff but in France n Spain it's quite common for the person in charge to have to ok the use of the pump.

My own experience in Italy was that it was a 24hrs operation and I should have been able to do it entirely myself. But I didn't realise I'd to press another button at the card machine. The man came over n did it for me but it was after that that he started to say I shouldn't be having it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have filled 3/4 times in France in last month. Just took nozzle off pump. No authorisation


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

LPG pumps in Italy are generally served by an attendant, as are half of the fuel pumps (watch out cos they cost more).

I had one experience of having the lpg filled by an attendant whilst giving me a long lecture about it being illegal, in Italian, of which I don't speak a word, but I got his drift!


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Just back home but wanted to bump this issue.
I was turned away 3 times and did not try again as I has a full 11 kg bottle and was going to Germany so I filled up there.
As I said these were major service stations who said there was an embargo on motorhomes. 
Was I just unlucky wrong place wrong time

Ian


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

The message is just to be wary that you might be turned away in Italy,especially at the large motorway stations.So don't leave it until the last minute..............you may get an attendant who doesn't know or doesn't care or you might get turned away.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I was no where near a motorway though,

Was going to add a 2nd Gaslow cylinder 

Ian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> I was no where near a motorway though,
> 
> Was going to add a 2nd Gaslow cylinder
> 
> Ian


Serves ya right, you should have stayed in Germany or Poland or Czeck Republic or Slovakia >


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Did go back to austria then germany then netherlands and then belgium, had a lovely time after it stopped raining


----------

